# Bull Reds In The Bay On Sunday



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Today, Sunday, was one of those perfect fishing days to stay inshore. Left Bahia Mar around noon and before we could reach the Navy base ran into several schools of bull reds. The seas were pretty flat so the gulls and pelicans had an easy time finding the baitfish and we had it easy finding the reds. After a while we needed a rest and headed to the Pass and caught a variety of things including flounder, white trout, yellow tail snapper, Spanish mackerel, some mystery fish and a flounder. Headed back in around 3 and couldn't pass up round two on the bull reds and caught several more. Everyone who went out today should sleep well tonight.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I did, and I will sleep well tonight, wore my self out today lol Nice fish


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful day and beautiful catch.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I am ready to go


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh man, I'm stoked for y'all! Great fish!

We got absolutely skunked today in the Santa Rosa Sound. We fished patchy grass and docks from from Naval Live Oaks, to midway up the west end of Gulf Breeze peninsula. The water might as well have been sterile. No fish, no birds. Even the pinfish weren't biting. 

After seeing your pics, I'm staying in town an extra day to give it another shot. 

What's a good place to anchor up in the pass on an outgoing tide? I've anchored near the rocks on the West side before, but I've never caught much other than a a few spanish and sharks.


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice reds...if you caught a yellow tail up here he must have been lost.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Oh man, I'm stoked for y'all! Great fish!
> 
> We got absolutely skunked today in the Santa Rosa Sound. We fished patchy grass and docks from from Naval Live Oaks, to midway up the west end of Gulf Breeze peninsula. The water might as well have been sterile. No fish, no birds. Even the pinfish weren't biting.
> 
> ...


Drive around in the bay near the navy base and look for birds diving on bait. The bulls will be there too.

Nice reds!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

petty work & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Nice haul. Would you mind sharing what you were fishing with? (Lures, bait...)


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You caught a yellow flag here??


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch! Some good looking reds their! Artificial or live bait?


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.* Foxtrotuniform*: the west side of the Pensacola Pass usually has something biting. I find that I do best anchored at about 20 to 22 ft. and especially using bull minnows. Tobiwan is right on how and where to get bull reds.
*Magic Mike:* yeah, I'm definitely wrong about the yellowtail. Looked at some dive photos I took in the Keys and Cayman and it wasn't a yellowtail. Maybe a small Mingo - was definitely more yellow, especially in the tail than the mingos I've caught offshore.
*JasonL: *the bull reds were caught on gold and silver Clark spoons on light spinning tackle with 12 lb. test.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice catch. Sounds like you caught lane snappers.


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Great pics. Good job guys.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

evacuee said:


> Thanks guys.* Foxtrotuniform*: the west side of the Pensacola Pass usually has something biting. I find that I do best anchored at about 20 to 22 ft. and especially using bull minnows. Tobiwan is right on how and where to get bull reds.
> *Magic Mike:* yeah, I'm definitely wrong about the yellowtail. Looked at some dive photos I took in the Keys and Cayman and it wasn't a yellowtail. Maybe a small Mingo - was definitely more yellow, especially in the tail than the mingos I've caught offshore.
> *JasonL: *the bull reds were caught on gold and silver Clark spoons on light spinning tackle with 12 lb. test.


Now that is the way to reply! Great report man nice looking reds.


----------

